# Canada Expat in UK - Filing online?



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

Have any Canadian expats filed online?

I usually file through turbotax. I moved to the UK November 1st and cancelled my GST/HST benefits, OHIP etc, though did not fill out the determination of residency on leaving Canada form. 

From what I've found, I don't think I can file online as I wasn't resident on Dec 31st. Does this make sense? If I file by paper, are there any particular forms to fill out in addition to the basic ones? Do I need to prorate the basic personal amount to take into account the two months of the year I wasn't resident? 

I made no income in the UK during those two months, though did have income from a Canadian source in November after I had left.... 

So confused. Any help would be great. It's looking so far like I'll be owing and I'd like to know just how much.


----------

